# Which forum Style do you like/use the most?



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I think i like the most the one that seems to be default one.. even though i tried them all.. BTW - they are all pretty good, but, again, i think i like the most:

"DBSTalk Vbulletin 3 style" Scheme


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I like the "DBSTalk Professional" scheme the best.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I like them all, and used to cycle between them, but I'm still stuck on the Dark Scheme.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

I don't like the new icons. Can I get the old ones back?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

The professional style is way cool. What is wrong with you guys? :nono2:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Mike Richardson said:


> I don't like the new icons. Can I get the old ones back?


Yes, there is a way to get them back but I would need to create a seperate style. I will put that on my "to do" list.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Mike Richardson said:


> I don't like the new icons. Can I get the old ones back?


Okay, the old icons are back (well, most of them). See this thread for more:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=215068


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Yay! Still the new smilies though. But the other ones being back are good enough to make up for it.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't care about the icons, but I'd like my theme personalized with small monkeys everywhere. Can do?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

AHAHA 

If this keeps on going - Chris - soon, you ll have to make a theme for Every Board's User


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hmmmmm - lately i switched to "Bright" scheme.. and kinda like it.. (got used to it already) 

Cap... - i see that since then you switched from "monkeys" to "cats"


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

I like the professional look,, everything is brighter. The topic area blends in better with the username area.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

The dark scheme is a little too dark for me, makes it kind of hard to read. The "professional" is just too gray looking. I like the "blue" and the "Bright" schemes.


----------

